# can I do a planted tank with a drip system?



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

My understanding of it is that you want low oxygen levels for the plants. My new living situation leaves me with good well water and the chance to set up a drip system. Would that make planting it impossible? It seems like there would be no fighting the oxygen levels with it set up like that.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I would be more concerned with the well water itself. Most plants dont like well water.


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Why is that?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Not sure, but if I had to guess it would be due to the hardness and extra minerals in the water.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The drip system should have any impact on your plants, it changes such a minute amount of water hourly.. everything will be far more consistent in the tank.
Get a good test kit and lets see what your water is like. If it's drinkable there shouldn't be many issues.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Depending on which set-up you want either hi tech or low tech, Oxygen levels should never be low this is stressfull on the aquariums inhabitants.

A Drip system will be fine with plants, as stated above mineral content will be stablized. This means you wont have to dose much or any depending on your water's Content break down.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Cool. I haven't had the water tested yet but thats the plan. I know it tastes great, but that might not mean much. It'll take a while though because i no longer have a test kit at the moment. Maybe I'll just bring a sample to the pet store instead of buying a kit.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Must be where you live. My plants did the best when I had well water. Been thinking of puttign my ferts on a drip system too. That way I cant forget to dose.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

My drip system didn't effect the plants at all. I used to buy small amazon sword plants, and they would be growing out of my 180 in no time. The LFSs were amazed at how big I could get them. So, with my experience with well water, a drip system, and plants. I say go for it.


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

its not that plants like low o2 its that they need co2 during the day for photosynthesis and at night they actually need o2 so having a low o2 level can be bad for fish and plants. Also poor water changes lead to excess nutrients which= algae.. most professional or good aquascapers do a weekly 50% water change (if EI dosing).. success for plants= good light; good co2 (co2 does not mean low o2) and balance of nutrients... easy enough right







= (I wish!) my suggestion is to get a co2 tank diffuser/reactor


----------

